# [SOLVED] Windows 2008 r2 x64



## inginheiiro

Hi,

i've got a Poweredge R515 with 32GB ram 
I beleive the firmware and drivers are all updated.

the server is running a Windows 2008 R2 x64 enterprise OS with SP1 and Sql Server x64 2008.

OS: Windows 2008 R2 x64 + SP1 FULL RETAIl version (Campus Agreement protocol)
What was original installed OS on system? NONE
Age of system (hardware) ? 3 Months
Age of OS installation ? 3 Months

CPU 2x AMD Opteron 4170 HE
Video CARD Matrox G200eW

System : Dell Poweredge r515


The system is rebooting with a BSOD every 2 days.

the Perfmon/Report and the Crash Dump are attatched !

i would apreciate some help on the subject.

thanks


----------



## usasma

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

*NOTE:* I have severe eye problems. If I do not respond to your postings, please PM another staff member for assistance.

*NOTE:* Please provide the following information for a more detailed response: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html If the program doesn't work with your OS, post back and we'll see what else we can do.

Personally, I use these reports:
- *ALL* memory dump files that are available
- Systeminfo.exe (saved as a text file)
- MSINFO32.exe (saved as an .nfo file)
- System and Application log files from Event Viewer (saved as text files) - I don't always use these - but they do come in handy if the others don't reveal anything (more useful for hangs and app crashed).

Also, please have a look at the error message listing for STOP 0x3B at my website here: BSOD Index- STOP 0x3B See if any of the KB articles apply.


----------



## usasma

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

This may have something to do with it - but it's sheer guesswork on my part. Your dpmfltr.sys driver dates from 2008 (only one driver in the memory dump is older than this): Unable to install dpm 2007 sp1 agent to Server 2008R2


----------



## inginheiiro

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Thank You for the feedback.
I'll upgrade de DPM agent and see if the problem persists

Best Regards


----------



## usasma

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Please provide these reports (if the jcgriff2 tool isn't working for you)


> Personally, I use these reports:
> - ALL memory dump files that are available
> - Systeminfo.exe (saved as a text file)
> - MSINFO32.exe (saved as an .nfo file)
> - System and Application log files from Event Viewer (saved as text files) - I don't always use these - but they do come in handy if the others don't reveal anything (more useful for hangs and app crashed).


Just put them in a folder and zip it up - then upload it with your next post.


----------



## inginheiiro

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Uploaded all files.

i need to upload to a Shared Service because the zip file is 165 MB .

Files.zip - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


regards


----------



## usasma

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Use a free file hosting service and post a link here.
See what size it is without the event viewer files - and try with only the last 10 memory dumps.


----------



## inginheiiro

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Link:Files.zip - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## usasma

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Got it, running the MEMORY.dmp file now.....

MSINFO32 shows the following BSOD events:
- 8 STOP 0x1E (the last 3 blame cdrom.sys, the rest blame the OS kernel)
- 4 STOP 0x3B (3 blame tssecsrv.sys, the other blames the OS kernel)
- 5 STOP 0x7E (all blame the OS kernel)

Article about one of your drivers: You experience high CPU utilization when an application uses the IPMI driver to communicate with the baseboard management controller on a computer that is running Windows Vista, Windows Server 2008, Windows 7 or Windows Server 2008 R2

OLDER DRIVERS PRESENT IN THE DUMP FILES
- Create a System Restore Point prior to doing any of this. *DO NOT* mess with the drivers themselves - leave the Windows\System32\drivers directory alone unless we specifically direct you to it!
- Please update these drivers from the device manufacturer's website - or uninstall them from your system. *Reference links are included below.*
- *DO NOT* use Windows Update or the Update Drivers function of Device Manager. 
- Please feel free to post back about any drivers that you are having difficulty locating.
- Windows Update exceptions may be noted below for Windows drivers:
*MPTE:* The descriptions on the far right are for drivers not included in the Driver Reference Table (so there are no links below for them). 


> Code:
> 
> 
> [font=lucida console]
> vmbus.sys         Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
> winhv.sys         Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
> NDIS.SYS          Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
> megasas.sys       Mon May 18 21:09:46 2009 (4A1206DA)
> percsas2.sys      Mon Aug 09 14:21:24 2010 (4C604724) - Dell PERC H700 RAID Driver
> amdxata.sys       Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
> bxvbda.sys        Wed Mar 10 14:35:50 2010 (4B97F496) - Broadcom NetXtreme II Gigabit Ethernet driver
> [COLOR=Red]dpmfltr.sys       Mon Dec 08 16:04:46 2008 (493D8BEE)[/COLOR] - Data Protection Manager Volume Filter Driver (Microsoft)
> errdev.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:31:04 2009 (4A5BC3B8)
> acpipmi.sys       Sat Nov 20 04:30:42 2010 (4CE79542)
> bxnd60a.sys       Thu Dec 17 18:29:23 2009 (4B2ABED3) - Broadcom NetXtreme II (NDIS VBD Client) AMD64 BXND NDIS6.0 Driver
> IPMIDrv.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:04:53 2010 (4CE79D45) - Intelligent Platform Management Interface driver (Microsoft)
> tpm.sys           Mon Jul 13 19:21:48 2009 (4A5BC18C)
> g200ewm.sys       Mon Jul 27 23:01:02 2009 (4A6E69EE)
> dcdbas64.sys      Thu Jun 11 13:44:04 2009 (4A314264) - Dell OpenManage™ Server Administrator - Dell BASE device driver
> dump_percsas2.sys Mon Aug 09 14:21:24 2010 (4C604724) - Dump file generated by Windows for crash capture.  Don't worry about it.
> mqac.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:26:13 2009 (4A5BD0A5)
> G200eWd.dll       Mon Jul 27 23:01:02 2009 (4A6E69EE) - Matrox G200eW (Nuvoton) Driver
> RDPDD.dll         Sat Nov 20 06:05:00 2010 (4CE7AB5C) - Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) Display Driver
> [/font]
> 
> http_:_//www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#vmbus.sys
> http_:_//www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#winhv.sys
> http_:_//www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#NDIS.SYS
> http_:_//www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#megasas.sys
> http_:_//www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#amdxata.sys
> http_:_//www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#errdev.sys
> http_:_//www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#acpipmi.sys
> http_:_//www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#tpm.sys
> http_:_//www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#g200ewm.sys
> http_:_//www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#mqac.sys


I'd suggest running Driver Verifier according to these directions:


> Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.
> 
> So, I'd suggest that you first backup your stuff and then make sure you've got access to another computer so you can contact us if problems arise. Then make a System Restore point (so you can restore the system using the Vista/Win7 Startup Repair feature).
> 
> Then, here's the procedure:
> - Go to Start and type in "verifier" (without the quotes) and press Enter
> - Select "Create custom settings (for code developers)" and click "Next"
> - Select "Select individual settings from a full list" and click "Next"
> - Select everything *EXCEPT FOR* "Special Pool" and "Low Resource Simulation" and click "Next"
> *NOTE:* You can use Low Resource Simulation if you'd like. From my limited experimentation it makes the BSOD's come faster.
> - Select "Select driver names from a list" and click "Next"
> Then select all drivers *NOT* provided by Microsoft and click "Next"
> - Select "Finish" on the next page.
> 
> Reboot the system and *wait for it to crash to the Blue Screen*. Continue to use your system normally, and if you know what causes the crash, do that repeatedly. The objective here is to get the system to crash because Driver Verifier is stressing the drivers out. If it doesn't crash for you, then let it run for at least 36 hours of continuous operation (an estimate on my part).
> 
> Reboot into Windows (after the crash) and *turn off Driver Verifier* by going back in and selecting "Delete existing settings" on the first page, then locate and zip up the memory dump file and upload it with your next post.
> 
> If you can't get into Windows because it crashes too soon, try it in Safe Mode.
> If you can't get into Safe Mode, try using System Restore from your installation DVD to set the system back to the previous restore point that you created.
> 
> If that doesn't work, post back and we'll have to see about fixing the registry entry off-line:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Delete these registry keys to stop Driver Verifier from loading (works in XP, Vista, Win7):
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management\VerifyDrivers
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management\VerifyDriverLevel
> 
> More info on this at this link: Using Driver Verifier to identify issues with Windows drivers for advanced users


If Driver Verifier doesn't point out a particular 3rd party driver, then I'd have to start wondering about a hardware/compatibility issue.
BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 


Code:


[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\MEMORY.DMP]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Sep 30 04:17:24.879 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 16:01:08.458
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSelectCandidateProcessor+36 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  sqlservr.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!KiSelectCandidateProcessor+36
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`017471e6 fffff880`06761070 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1.2.5
BiosReleaseDate = 03/16/2011
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]


----------



## inginheiiro

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

once again thank you for the fast feedback.

i've updated the dpmfltr.sys driver as you sugested.

the machine is stable for about 2 days now, i'll see if the BSOD are over ... if not i'll run the driver verifier as you sugested.

Regards.


----------



## inginheiiro

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

i've got another BSOD 

i've run the http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html with admin prev.

the resulting directory is attchd.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Hi - 

This driver - still 2008 - 


Code:


[font=lucida console]dpmfltr.sys       Mon Dec 08 16:04:46 2008 (493D8BEE)[/font]

Bugcheck = *0xa* = driver referenced invalid or bad memory; Microsoft Win32 subsystem driver *win32k.sys* named probable cause.

0xa + win32k _may_ = RAM or video failure

Run memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

Test video - http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/100356-video-card-stress-test-furmark.html?ltr=V


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`







Code:


[font=lucida console]
 
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\__Kernel__\100611-20607-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (12 procs) Free x64
Product: Server, suite: Enterprise TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`01650000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`01895670
Debug session time: Thu Oct  6 03:49:18.396 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 2 days 23:22:32.615
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {48, 2, 0, fffff800016d2e82}

Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!SetWakeBit+f8 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

6: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!peb;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios 
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000048, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff800016d2e82, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800018ff100
 0000000000000048 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KiDeferredReadyThread+1c2
fffff800`016d2e82 663b5048        cmp     dx,word ptr [rax+48h]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT_SERVER_MINIDUMP

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88008bdd800 -- (.trap 0xfffff88008bdd800)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff800016d2e82 rsp=fffff88008bdd990 rbp=000000000000000b
 r8=0000000000000001  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff80001650000
r11=0000000000000400 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
nt!KiDeferredReadyThread+0x1c2:
fffff800`016d2e82 663b5048        cmp     dx,word ptr [rax+48h] ds:00000000`00000048=????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800016cc1e9 to fffff800016ccc40

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`08bdd6b8 fffff800`016cc1e9 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000048 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`08bdd6c0 fffff800`016cae60 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`016d474f 00000000`e0000000 fffff880`02471180 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`08bdd800 fffff800`016d2e82 : 00000000`04458f00 00000000`fffeffff fffff800`01840e98 fffff8a0`02db23a0 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`08bdd990 fffff800`016d0d30 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 : nt!KiDeferredReadyThread+0x1c2
fffff880`08bdda10 fffff960`0019ba2c : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000002 fffff8a0`02db2300 fffffa80`388bb468 : nt!KeSetEvent+0x190
fffff880`08bdda80 fffff960`001a133b : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`74682450 00000000`02a5eb30 : win32k!SetWakeBit+0xf8
fffff880`08bddab0 fffff960`001a15a1 : fffff900`c235a8d0 00000000`00000400 00000000`74682450 00000000`00000000 : win32k!PostMessageExtended+0x30b
fffff880`08bddb50 fffff960`001a0ff9 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`000902dc 00000000`02a5e208 : win32k!PostMessageCheckIL+0x1c9
fffff880`08bddbc0 fffff800`016cbed3 : fffffa80`1e7ee060 fffff880`08bddca0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000020 : win32k!NtUserPostMessage+0xed
fffff880`08bddc20 00000000`746cfeca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`02a5e138 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x746cfeca


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
win32k!SetWakeBit+f8
fffff960`0019ba2c 488b5c2430      mov     rbx,qword ptr [rsp+30h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  5

SYMBOL_NAME:  win32k!SetWakeBit+f8

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: win32k

IMAGE_NAME:  win32k.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4df2dbd1

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_win32k!SetWakeBit+f8

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_win32k!SetWakeBit+f8

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff88008bdd7c0 rbx=fffff88002471180 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=0000000000000048 rsi=fffff880021e8180 rdi=fffffa80388bb360
rip=fffff800016ccc40 rsp=fffff88008bdd6b8 rbp=fffff88008bdd880
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff800016d2e82
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000002 r13=00000004e06a9e1b
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`016ccc40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`08bdd6c0=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`08bdd6b8 fffff800`016cc1e9 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000048 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`08bdd6c0 fffff800`016cae60 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`016d474f 00000000`e0000000 fffff880`02471180 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`08bdd800 fffff800`016d2e82 : 00000000`04458f00 00000000`fffeffff fffff800`01840e98 fffff8a0`02db23a0 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`08bdd800)
fffff880`08bdd990 fffff800`016d0d30 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 : nt!KiDeferredReadyThread+0x1c2
fffff880`08bdda10 fffff960`0019ba2c : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000002 fffff8a0`02db2300 fffffa80`388bb468 : nt!KeSetEvent+0x190
fffff880`08bdda80 fffff960`001a133b : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`74682450 00000000`02a5eb30 : win32k!SetWakeBit+0xf8
fffff880`08bddab0 fffff960`001a15a1 : fffff900`c235a8d0 00000000`00000400 00000000`74682450 00000000`00000000 : win32k!PostMessageExtended+0x30b
fffff880`08bddb50 fffff960`001a0ff9 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`000902dc 00000000`02a5e208 : win32k!PostMessageCheckIL+0x1c9
fffff880`08bddbc0 fffff800`016cbed3 : fffffa80`1e7ee060 fffff880`08bddca0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000020 : win32k!NtUserPostMessage+0xed
fffff880`08bddc20 00000000`746cfeca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`08bddc20)
00000000`02a5e138 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x746cfeca
start             end                 module name
fffff800`0150e000 fffff800`01518000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`01607000 fffff800`01650000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`01650000 fffff800`01c39000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`00c4c000 fffff880`00c7b000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`00c7f000 fffff880`00c8c000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c8c000 fffff880`00ca0000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00ca0000 fffff880`00cfe000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cfe000 fffff880`00dbe000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00dbe000 fffff880`00ddf000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`00ddf000 fffff880`00df9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e24000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`00e24000 fffff880`00e3f000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`00e49000 fffff880`00f3c000   NDIS     NDIS.SYS     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`00f3c000 fffff880`00f9a000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`00f9a000 fffff880`00ffa000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01033000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`01033000 fffff880`01040000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01040000 fffff880`01055000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`01055000 fffff880`0106a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`0106a000 fffff880`010c6000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`010c6000 fffff880`010cd000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`010cd000 fffff880`01171000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`01171000 fffff880`01180000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01180000 fffff880`011d7000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`011d7000 fffff880`011e0000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011e0000 fffff880`011ea000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`011ea000 fffff880`011fa000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122b000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01236000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`0123a000 fffff880`012c2000   bxvbda   bxvbda.sys   Thu Jan 06 13:55:14 2011 (4D261012)
fffff880`012c2000 fffff880`012dc000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`012dc000 fffff880`01318000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`01318000 fffff880`0132c000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`0132c000 fffff880`01335000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01335000 fffff880`0135f000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`0135f000 fffff880`0136b000   megasas  megasas.sys  Mon May 18 21:09:46 2009 (4A1206DA)
fffff880`0136b000 fffff880`013ce000   storport storport.sys Thu Mar 10 23:30:23 2011 (4D79A55F)
fffff880`013ce000 fffff880`013de000   percsas2 percsas2.sys Mon Aug 09 14:21:24 2010 (4C604724)
fffff880`013de000 fffff880`013e9000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`013e9000 fffff880`013ff000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0141b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`0141b000 fffff880`01438000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01438000 fffff880`01444000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`01445000 fffff880`015e8000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`015e8000 fffff880`015fc000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01645000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01645000 fffff880`0164e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0164e000 fffff880`01674000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`01677000 fffff880`016e9000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`016e9000 fffff880`016fa000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`016fa000 fffff880`01704000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01704000 fffff880`0172f000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0172f000 fffff880`01751000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01751000 fffff880`0175e000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`0175e000 fffff880`017e7000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`017e7000 fffff880`017f6000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0180b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0180b000 fffff880`0181c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0181f000 fffff880`01a23000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`01a23000 fffff880`01a6d000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01a6d000 fffff880`01a7d000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`01a7d000 fffff880`01ac9000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01ac9000 fffff880`01ad1000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01ad1000 fffff880`01ae3000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01ae3000 fffff880`01aec000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01aec000 fffff880`01b01000   dpmfltr  dpmfltr.sys  Mon Dec 08 16:04:46 2008 (493D8BEE)
fffff880`01b01000 fffff880`01b17000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01b17000 fffff880`01b47000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01b47000 fffff880`01b6a000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`01b6f000 fffff880`01b99000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`01b99000 fffff880`01ba2000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01ba2000 fffff880`01bb0000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01bb0000 fffff880`01bd5000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01bd5000 fffff880`01be5000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01be5000 fffff880`01bee000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01bee000 fffff880`01bf7000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01bf7000 fffff880`01c00000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`03200000 fffff880`03242000   g200ewm  g200ewm.sys  Mon Jul 27 23:01:02 2009 (4A6E69EE)
fffff880`0324a000 fffff880`0329b000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`0329b000 fffff880`032a7000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`032a7000 fffff880`032b2000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`032b2000 fffff880`032c1000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`032c1000 fffff880`032df000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`032df000 fffff880`032f0000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`032f0000 fffff880`03316000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`03316000 fffff880`0332b000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0332b000 fffff880`03335000   errdev   errdev.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:04 2009 (4A5BC3B8)
fffff880`03335000 fffff880`0333f000   acpipmi  acpipmi.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:30:42 2010 (4CE79542)
fffff880`0333f000 fffff880`0335a000   bxnd60a  bxnd60a.sys  Fri Feb 04 19:58:43 2011 (4D4CA0C3)
fffff880`0335a000 fffff880`03365000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`03365000 fffff880`033bb000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`033bb000 fffff880`033cc000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`033cc000 fffff880`033d8000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`033d8000 fffff880`033f0000   IPMIDrv  IPMIDrv.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:04:53 2010 (4CE79D45)
fffff880`033f0000 fffff880`033ff000   tpm      tpm.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:48 2009 (4A5BC18C)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e1d000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`03e1d000 fffff880`03e1ef00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`03e1f000 fffff880`03e2d000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`03e2d000 fffff880`03e46000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`03e46000 fffff880`03e4e080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`03e4f000 fffff880`03e5d000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`03e5d000 fffff880`03e6a000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`03e6a000 fffff880`03e76000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03e76000 fffff880`03e84000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03e8d000 fffff880`03e9c000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03e9c000 fffff880`03eab000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03eab000 fffff880`03eac480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03ead000 fffff880`03ef0000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`03ef0000 fffff880`03efc000   dcdbas64 dcdbas64.sys Thu Jun 11 13:44:04 2009 (4A314264)
fffff880`03efc000 fffff880`03f0e000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`03f0e000 fffff880`03f68000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`03f68000 fffff880`03f7d000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`03f7d000 fffff880`03fd2000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:11 2010 (4CE79433)
fffff880`03fd2000 fffff880`03fe0000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03fe0000 fffff880`03fea000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Fri Apr 22 16:04:32 2011 (4DB1DF50)
fffff880`03fea000 fffff880`03ffa000   dump_percsas2 dump_percsas2.sys Mon Aug 09 14:21:24 2010 (4C604724)
fffff880`05420000 fffff880`05435000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05435000 fffff880`0544d000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0544d000 fffff880`05466000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Jan 08 21:41:38 2011 (4D292062)
fffff880`05466000 fffff880`05484000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`05484000 fffff880`0549c000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0549c000 fffff880`054c9000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`054c9000 fffff880`05517000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`05517000 fffff880`0553b000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`0553b000 fffff880`055a4000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`05812000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`05817000 fffff880`058e0000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`058e0000 fffff880`05914000   mqac     mqac.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:26:13 2009 (4A5BD0A5)
fffff880`05914000 fffff880`059ba000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`059ba000 fffff880`059c5000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`059c5000 fffff880`059f6000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`06836000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`068b6000 fffff880`0694e000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0694e000 fffff880`0697c000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Nov 20 06:06:41 2010 (4CE7ABC1)
fffff880`0697c000 fffff880`06987000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`06987000 fffff880`06996000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Nov 20 06:04:09 2010 (4CE7AB29)
fffff880`06996000 fffff880`069cf000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Nov 20 06:04:37 2010 (4CE7AB45)
fffff880`088f7000 fffff880`08902000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`08902000 fffff880`08916000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff960`000d0000 fffff960`003e3000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Jun 10 23:06:57 2011 (4DF2DBD1)
fffff960`00520000 fffff960`0053e000   dxg      dxg.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff960`00600000 fffff960`0060a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00890000 fffff960`008c6000   G200eWd  G200eWd.dll  unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00a70000 fffff960`00ab8000   RDPDD    RDPDD.dll    Sat Nov 20 06:05:00 2010 (4CE7AB5C)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08987000 fffff880`089f8000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`08916000 fffff880`08987000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`08886000 fffff880`088f7000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`06836000 fffff880`06851000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
fffff880`069cf000 fffff880`069ea000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
fffff880`01b47000 fffff880`01b55000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01b55000 fffff880`01b5f000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
fffff880`01b5f000 fffff880`01b6f000   dump_percsas
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00010000
fffff880`00dbe000 fffff880`00dd9000   sacdrv.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`01180000 fffff880`011d7000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`03335000 fffff880`0333f000   acpipmi  acpipmi.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:30:42 2010 (4CE79542)
fffff880`0175e000 fffff880`017e7000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`013e9000 fffff880`013ff000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03316000 fffff880`0332b000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`013de000 fffff880`013e9000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`088f7000 fffff880`08902000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`0132c000 fffff880`01335000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01335000 fffff880`0135f000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`032df000 fffff880`032f0000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`05466000 fffff880`05484000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`0333f000 fffff880`0335a000   bxnd60a  bxnd60a.sys  Fri Feb 04 19:58:43 2011 (4D4CA0C3)
fffff880`0123a000 fffff880`012c2000   bxvbda   bxvbda.sys   Thu Jan 06 13:55:14 2011 (4D261012)
fffff880`01b6f000 fffff880`01b99000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00cfe000 fffff880`00dbe000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01b17000 fffff880`01b47000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00ca0000 fffff880`00cfe000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01677000 fffff880`016e9000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122b000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`03fd2000 fffff880`03fe0000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03ef0000 fffff880`03efc000   dcdbas64 dcdbas64.sys Thu Jun 11 13:44:04 2009 (4A314264)
fffff880`032c1000 fffff880`032df000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`032b2000 fffff880`032c1000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01b01000 fffff880`01b17000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01aec000 fffff880`01b01000   dpmfltr  dpmfltr.sys  Mon Dec 08 16:04:46 2008 (493D8BEE)
fffff880`03fe0000 fffff880`03fea000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Fri Apr 22 16:04:32 2011 (4DB1DF50)
fffff880`03fea000 fffff880`03ffa000   dump_percsas2 dump_percsas2.sys Mon Aug 09 14:21:24 2010 (4C604724)
fffff880`03e6a000 fffff880`03e76000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff960`00520000 fffff960`0053e000   dxg      dxg.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0332b000 fffff880`03335000   errdev   errdev.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:04 2009 (4A5BC3B8)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`06836000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`08902000 fffff880`08916000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`016fa000 fffff880`01704000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01a23000 fffff880`01a6d000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff960`00890000 fffff960`008c6000   G200eWd  G200eWd.dll  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03200000 fffff880`03242000   g200ewm  g200ewm.sys  Mon Jul 27 23:01:02 2009 (4A6E69EE)
fffff800`01607000 fffff800`01650000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`03e2d000 fffff880`03e46000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`03e46000 fffff880`03e4e080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`03e1f000 fffff880`03e2d000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`05817000 fffff880`058e0000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01ae3000 fffff880`01aec000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`033d8000 fffff880`033f0000   IPMIDrv  IPMIDrv.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:04:53 2010 (4CE79D45)
fffff880`03e8d000 fffff880`03e9c000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03e4f000 fffff880`03e5d000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`0150e000 fffff800`01518000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`03ead000 fffff880`03ef0000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0141b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01704000 fffff880`0172f000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`05420000 fffff880`05435000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01b47000 fffff880`01b6a000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c7f000 fffff880`00c8c000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`0135f000 fffff880`0136b000   megasas  megasas.sys  Mon May 18 21:09:46 2009 (4A1206DA)
fffff880`03e76000 fffff880`03e84000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03e9c000 fffff880`03eab000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03e5d000 fffff880`03e6a000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`012c2000 fffff880`012dc000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`0544d000 fffff880`05466000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Jan 08 21:41:38 2011 (4D292062)
fffff880`05484000 fffff880`0549c000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`058e0000 fffff880`05914000   mqac     mqac.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:26:13 2009 (4A5BD0A5)
fffff880`0549c000 fffff880`054c9000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`054c9000 fffff880`05517000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`05517000 fffff880`0553b000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0180b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`011e0000 fffff880`011ea000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f3c000 fffff880`00f9a000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`032a7000 fffff880`032b2000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01ad1000 fffff880`01ae3000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`00e49000 fffff880`00f3c000   NDIS     NDIS.SYS     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01438000 fffff880`01444000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`00c4c000 fffff880`00c7b000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`03f68000 fffff880`03f7d000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`017e7000 fffff880`017f6000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01645000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`00f9a000 fffff880`00ffa000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`0180b000 fffff880`0181c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0329b000 fffff880`032a7000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`01650000 fffff800`01c39000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01445000 fffff880`015e8000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01b99000 fffff880`01ba2000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0164e000 fffff880`01674000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`01040000 fffff880`01055000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01033000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`010c6000 fffff880`010cd000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`011ea000 fffff880`011fa000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`016e9000 fffff880`016fa000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`05914000 fffff880`059ba000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`013ce000 fffff880`013de000   percsas2 percsas2.sys Mon Aug 09 14:21:24 2010 (4C604724)
fffff880`00c8c000 fffff880`00ca0000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e24000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`00e24000 fffff880`00e3f000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`00dbe000 fffff880`00ddf000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`00ddf000 fffff880`00df9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0324a000 fffff880`0329b000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01236000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01be5000 fffff880`01bee000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00a70000 fffff960`00ab8000   RDPDD    RDPDD.dll    Sat Nov 20 06:05:00 2010 (4CE7AB5C)
fffff880`0694e000 fffff880`0697c000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Nov 20 06:06:41 2010 (4CE7ABC1)
fffff880`01bee000 fffff880`01bf7000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01bf7000 fffff880`01c00000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`06996000 fffff880`069cf000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Nov 20 06:04:37 2010 (4CE7AB45)
fffff880`05435000 fffff880`0544d000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`059ba000 fffff880`059c5000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`033cc000 fffff880`033d8000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0141b000 fffff880`01438000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01ac9000 fffff880`01ad1000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`068b6000 fffff880`0694e000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0553b000 fffff880`055a4000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`059c5000 fffff880`059f6000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`0136b000 fffff880`013ce000   storport storport.sys Thu Mar 10 23:30:23 2011 (4D79A55F)
fffff880`03eab000 fffff880`03eac480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0181f000 fffff880`01a23000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`05812000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`01751000 fffff880`0175e000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`0697c000 fffff880`06987000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`0172f000 fffff880`01751000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`015e8000 fffff880`015fc000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`033f0000 fffff880`033ff000   tpm      tpm.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:48 2009 (4A5BC18C)
fffff960`00600000 fffff960`0060a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`06987000 fffff880`06996000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Nov 20 06:04:09 2010 (4CE7AB29)
fffff880`032f0000 fffff880`03316000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`03f7d000 fffff880`03fd2000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:11 2010 (4CE79433)
fffff880`03efc000 fffff880`03f0e000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e1d000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`03e1d000 fffff880`03e1ef00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`033bb000 fffff880`033cc000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`03f0e000 fffff880`03f68000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0335a000 fffff880`03365000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`03365000 fffff880`033bb000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`01033000 fffff880`01040000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01ba2000 fffff880`01bb0000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01bb0000 fffff880`01bd5000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`012dc000 fffff880`01318000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`01a6d000 fffff880`01a7d000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`01055000 fffff880`0106a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`0106a000 fffff880`010c6000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01a7d000 fffff880`01ac9000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01bd5000 fffff880`01be5000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`010cd000 fffff880`01171000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`01171000 fffff880`01180000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01645000 fffff880`0164e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000d0000 fffff960`003e3000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Jun 10 23:06:57 2011 (4DF2DBD1)
fffff880`01318000 fffff880`0132c000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`011d7000 fffff880`011e0000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08987000 fffff880`089f8000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`08916000 fffff880`08987000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`08886000 fffff880`088f7000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`06836000 fffff880`06851000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
fffff880`069cf000 fffff880`069ea000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
fffff880`01b47000 fffff880`01b55000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01b55000 fffff880`01b5f000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
fffff880`01b5f000 fffff880`01b6f000   dump_percsas
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00010000
fffff880`00dbe000 fffff880`00dd9000   sacdrv.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00000048 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`016d2e82
PEB at 000000007efdf000
error 1 InitTypeRead( nt!_PEB at 000000007efdf000)...
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 2100
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ AMD64 Family 16 Model 8 Stepping 1
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 4170 HE
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ AuthenticAMD
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.6, DMIVersion 38, Size=3505]
BiosMajorRelease = 1
BiosMinorRelease = 2
BiosVendor = Dell Inc.
BiosVersion = 1.2.5
BiosReleaseDate = 03/16/2011
SystemManufacturer = Dell Inc.
SystemProductName = PowerEdge R515
BaseBoardManufacturer = Dell Inc.
BaseBoardProduct = 03X0MN
BaseBoardVersion = A01
sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.6]
[DMI Version - 38]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 3505 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        Dell Inc.
  BIOS Version                  1.2.5
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             03/16/2011
  BIOS ROM Size                 400000
  BIOS Characteristics
       04: - ISA Supported
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       19: - EDD Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       48: - System Vendor Reserved
       49: - System Vendor Reserved
       50: - System Vendor Reserved
       51: - System Vendor Reserved
       52: - System Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       09: - Fn-Key NET-Boot Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           1
  BIOS Minor Revision           2
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0100h]
  Manufacturer                  Dell Inc.
  Product Name                  PowerEdge R515
  Version                       [String Not Specified]
  Serial Number                        
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     [String Not Specified]
  Family                        [String Not Specified]
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 9 - Handle 0200h]
  Manufacturer                  Dell Inc.
  Product                       03X0MN
  Version                       A01
  Serial Number                                  
  Asset Tag                     [String Not Specified]
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 21 - Handle 0300h]
  Manufacturer                  Dell Inc.
  Chassis Type                  Rack Mount Chassis
                                Lock Present
  Version                       [String Not Specified]
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number              [String Not Specified]
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               Unknown
  OEM Defined                   0
  Height                        2U
  Number of Power Cords         0
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 40 - Handle 0400h]
  Socket Designation            CPU1
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              eeh - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        AMD
  Processor ID                  810f1000fffb8b17
  Processor Version             AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 4170 HE              
  Processor Voltage             8bh - 1.1V
  External Clock                3200MHz
  Max Speed                     2100MHz
  Current Speed                 2100MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Specification Reserved
  L1 Cache Handle               0700h
  L2 Cache Handle               0701h
  L3 Cache Handle               0702h
  Serial Number                 [String Not Specified]
  Asset Tag Number              [String Not Specified]
  Part Number                   [String Not Specified]
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 40 - Handle 0401h]
  Socket Designation            CPU2
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              eeh - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        AMD
  Processor ID                  810f1000fffb8b17
  Processor Version             AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 4170 HE              
  Processor Voltage             8bh - 1.1V
  External Clock                3200MHz
  Max Speed                     2100MHz
  Current Speed                 2100MHz
  Status                        Idle Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Specification Reserved
  L1 Cache Handle               0703h
  L2 Cache Handle               0704h
  L3 Cache Handle               0705h
  Serial Number                 [String Not Specified]
  Asset Tag Number              [String Not Specified]
  Part Number                   [String Not Specified]
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0700h]
  Socket Designation            [String Not Specified]
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0300h - 768K
  Installed Size                0300h - 768K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 2-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0701h]
  Socket Designation            [String Not Specified]
  Cache Configuration           0181h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0c00h - 3072K
  Installed Size                0c00h - 3072K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 16-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0702h]
  Socket Designation            [String Not Specified]
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            1400h - 5120K
  Installed Size                1400h - 5120K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 16-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0703h]
  Socket Designation            [String Not Specified]
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0300h - 768K
  Installed Size                0300h - 768K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 2-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0704h]
  Socket Designation            [String Not Specified]
  Cache Configuration           0181h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0c00h - 3072K
  Installed Size                0c00h - 3072K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 16-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0705h]
  Socket Designation            [String Not Specified]
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            1400h - 5120K
  Installed Size                1400h - 5120K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 16-way Set-Associative
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 12 - Handle 0a00h]
  Number of Devices             4
  01: Type                      Video [enabled]
  01: Description               Embedded Matrox G200 Video
  02: Type                      Ethernet [enabled]
  02: Description               Embedded Broadcom 5709C NIC 1
  03: Type                      Ethernet [enabled]
  03: Description               Embedded Broadcom 5709C NIC 2
  04: Type                      Specification Reserved [enabled]
  04: Description               Integrated PERC Controller
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 0b00h]
  Number of Strings             2
   1                            Dell System
   2                            5[0000]
[System Configuration Options (Type 12) - Length 5 - Handle 0c00h]
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 1000h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       06h - Multi-bit ECC
  Maximum Capacity              268435456KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      8
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 1100h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  1000h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    01h
  Device Locator                DIMM_A1 
  Bank Locator                  [String Not Specified]
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   2080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  830B8097830B
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                      
  Part Number                   NT4GC72B8PB0NL-CG 
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 1101h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  1000h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    01h
  Device Locator                DIMM_A2 
  Bank Locator                  [String Not Specified]
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   2080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  830B8097830B
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                      
  Part Number                   NT4GC72B8PB0NL-CG 
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 1102h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  1000h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    02h
  Device Locator                DIMM_A3 
  Bank Locator                  [String Not Specified]
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   2080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  830B8097830B
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                      
  Part Number                   NT4GC72B8PB0NL-CG 
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 1103h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  1000h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    02h
  Device Locator                DIMM_A4 
  Bank Locator                  [String Not Specified]
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   2080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  830B8097830B
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                      
  Part Number                   NT4GC72B8PB0NL-CG 
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 1104h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  1000h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    03h
  Device Locator                DIMM_B1 
  Bank Locator                  [String Not Specified]
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   2080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  830B8097830B
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                      
  Part Number                   NT4GC72B8PB0NL-CG 
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 1105h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  1000h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    03h
  Device Locator                DIMM_B2 
  Bank Locator                  [String Not Specified]
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   2080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  830B8097830B
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                      
  Part Number                   NT4GC72B8PB0NL-CG 
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 1106h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  1000h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    04h
  Device Locator                DIMM_B3 
  Bank Locator                  [String Not Specified]
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   2080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  830B8097830B
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                      
  Part Number                   NT4GC72B8PB0NL-CG 
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 1107h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  1000h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    04h
  Device Locator                DIMM_B4 
  Bank Locator                  [String Not Specified]
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   2080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  830B8097830B
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                      
  Part Number                   NT4GC72B8PB0NL-CG 
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 1300h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                002fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           1000h
  Partition Width               02
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 1301h]
  Starting Address              00400000h
  Ending Address                020fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           1000h
  Partition Width               02
 
[/font]


----------



## inginheiiro

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

thanks jcgriff2

i'm currently running verifier as usasma sugested.

the video card burn test does not works because the Video Controller is not Opengl 2.0 compliant.

i will try the memtest86 as soon the verifier process ends.

the strange is that i've upgraded the 
DataProtectionManager2007-KB979970-amd64.exe as usasma sugested and you say that the dpmfltr.sys Mon Dec 08 16:04:46 2008 (493D8BEE) ...

regards


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*



inginheiiro said:


> the strange is that i've upgraded the
> DataProtectionManager2007-KB979970-amd64.exe as usasma sugested and you say that the dpmfltr.sys Mon Dec 08 16:04:46 2008 (493D8BEE) ...
> 
> regards


Hi -

Yes, the dumps show the driver clearly -


Code:


[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01a6d000 fffff880`01a7d000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01a7d000 fffff880`01ac9000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01ac9000 fffff880`01ad1000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01ad1000 fffff880`01ae3000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01ae3000 fffff880`01aec000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=blue]fffff880`01aec000 fffff880`01b01000   dpmfltr  [COLOR=purple][B]dpmfltr.sys[/B][/COLOR]  [COLOR=red]Mon Dec 08 16:04:46 2008[/COLOR] (493D8BEE)[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01b01000 fffff880`01b17000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01b17000 fffff880`01b47000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01b47000 fffff880`01b6a000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01b6f000 fffff880`01b99000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)[/FONT]

See if Driver Verifier picks anything up.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## usasma

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

First, please be aware that we don't do a whole lotta work on server BSOD's - so any subtle differences may be beyond our abilities.

Next, is this a production server (a server that's being used to do work for an organization?). I ask because it's much more inconvenient to take a production server off line - because it does interrupt business.

That being said, if you got the previous BSOD while Driver Verifier was running - then (IMO) that's highly significant. In short, if Driver Verifier is stressing 3rd party drivers and the system crashes without involving Driver Verifier - then (again IMO) that tells me that it's likely that the problem isn't with 3rd party drivers. This means that it's either with Windows drivers, or with hardware (compatibility issues and malware are also possibilities).

A characteristic of hardware errors is that they (generally) don't care when they crash. So you'll end up with a wide variety of BSOD error codes and a wide variety of causes being blamed. So far you have 2 different BSOD codes (STOP 0x3B and STOP 0xA) and there have been 2 different causes (ntkrnlmp.exe and win32k.sys). This may be the start of a hardware error pattern - but with only 2 errors it's hard to be certain. But, if Driver Verifier was running with the second crash, that increases the likelyhood of it being a hardware error (or a Windows error)

Have you installed this update? Description of the latest hotfix rollup package for System Center Data Protection Manager 2007: March 29, 2010

If this is not a production server (in other words, if you can afford the downtime) - please perform these hardware diagnostics (some different video tests are listed):


> *H/W Diagnostics:*
> Please start by running these bootable hardware diagnostics:
> Memory Diagnostics (read the details at the link)
> HD Diagnostic (read the details at the link) - Test *ALL* of the hard drives.
> 
> Also, please run one of these free, independent online malware scans to ensure that your current protection hasn't been compromised: Free Online AntiMalware Resources (read the details at the link)
> There are also free, bootable antivirus disks at this link: Free Online AntiMalware Resources - Bootable Disks
> 
> 
> 
> Then, if the above tests pass, I'd try these free stress tests:
> 
> 
> 
> FurMark download site: FurMark: VGA Stress Test, Graphics Card and GPU Stability Test, Burn-in Test, OpenGL Benchmark and GPU Temperature | oZone3D.Net
> *FurMark Setup:*
> - If you have more than one GPU, select Multi-GPU during setup
> - In the Run mode box, select "Stability Test" and "Log GPU Temperature"
> Click "Go" to start the test
> - Run the test until the GPU temperature maxes out - or until you start having problems *(whichever comes first)*.
> *NOTE:* Set the alarm to go off at 90ºC. Then watch the system from that point on. If the system doesn't display a temperature, watch it constantly and turn it off at the first sign of video problems. *DO NOT* leave it it unmonitored, it can *DAMAGE* your video card!!!
> If the temperature gets above *100ºC*, quit the test - the video card is overheating.
> - Click "Quit" to exit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 download site: Free Software - GIMPS
> *Prime95 Setup:*
> - extract the contents of the zip file to a location of your choice
> - double click on the executable file
> - select "Just stress testing"
> - select the "Blend" test. If you've already run MemTest overnight please run the "Small FFTs" test instead. (run all 3 if you find a problem and note how long it takes to error out with each)
> - "Number of torture test threads to run" should equal the number of CPU's times 2 (if you're using hyperthreading).
> The easiest way to figure this out is to go to Task Manager...Performance tab - and see the number of boxes under CPU Usage History
> Then run the test for 6 to 24 hours - or until you get errors *(whichever comes first)*.
> Monitor the CPU temperature and *DON'T* let it exceed 85ºC. If it does, then you probably have a CPU cooling problem.
> This won't necessarily crash the system - but check the output in the test window for errors.
> The Test selection box and the stress.txt file describes what components that the program stresses.
> More details on the use of this test: Torture test your CPU with Prime95
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More Video Stress Tests:*
> 1. Thanks to VirGnarus for finding this test: https://simtk.org/home/memtest
> 2. Two other video stress tests (may be more stressful than FurMark):
> NOTE: I have had reports that some ISP's will block this website
> Video Memory stress Test - ÐœÐ˜Ð  NVIDIA / Ð£Ñ‚Ð¸Ð»Ð¸Ñ‚Ñ‹ / VMT
> Artifact Locator - ÐœÐ˜Ð  NVIDIA / Ð£Ñ‚Ð¸Ð»Ð¸Ñ‚Ñ‹ / Artifact Locator
> Sorry, but I don't read the language that this website is made in.
> 3. Another interesting test that came to my attention: Download - OCCT Website english
> USE AT YOUR OWN RISK - the program doesn't have a whole bunch of safety features to protect you from yourself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU Stress Tests:*
> Only need to run 1 or 2 of the tests under most circumstances. I haven't used any of the tests myself, so I listed all that I was able to find.
> - http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=19182&lang=eng
> - 7Byte : Hot CPU Tester Pro
> - 7Byte : BurnIn64
> - CPU Stress test - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
> - Fossil Free Online CPU Load or Stress Test.
> - CPU Stability Test description, System Resources Tune-Up. Downloads List By All Time Popularity | PCWorld | PCWorld
> - CPU Stress test - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
> - |MG| CPU Stability Test 6.0 Download
> - LinX - A simple Linpack interface
> - the test(s) suggested at this link are bootable: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/headless-cpu-stress-testing-393435.html#post2232929
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## inginheiiro

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Have you installed this update? Description of the latest hotfix rollup package for System Center Data Protection Manager 2007: March 29, 2010

YES, after you detected that the *dpmfltr.sys* was from 28 DEC

YES, currently the machine is a production server that is running!

The machine is inside an University facility and as a Windows 2008 r2 installed with the Campus Agreement package. Unfortunately the CA that we have does not permit Tecnical Support 

The machine manuf (DELL) says this is a Windows problem and no hardware fault has been discovered by the diagnostics that they have run. All drivers/bios/firmware are updated according to the manuf (DELL).


I appreciate all your contribution (and jcgriff2) an efforts the help me resolve this issue.

i'll try to run the tools u sugestted after the verifier stops or after 36h.

regards.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

When you ran the jcgriff2 BSOD app, did you run it from safemode?

No video or audio information showed up in DirectX Diagnostics.

Did a newer video card get installed in the system?
What monitor is connected to the system?

There seems to be something odd about the video setup. Is it possible that DirectX 9c was installed on top of DirectX 11?

Dell OEM Specs for PowerEdge R515 - VIDEO - 


Code:


Matrox® G200eW with 8MB memory

http://i.dell.com/sites/content/shared-content/data-sheets/en/Documents/R515-SpecSheet.pdf

So -- Dell has done full hardware testing?
Did they replace the video card?

it looks like DX11 is installed - 




Code:


[FONT=lucida console]------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Information[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Time of this report: 10/6/2011, 09:26:10[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     Machine name: GANDALF[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Operating System: Windows Server 2008 R2 Enterprise 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]         Language: Portuguese (Regional Setting: Portuguese)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     System Model: PowerEdge R515[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]             BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 1.2.5[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]        Processor: AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 4170 HE (12 CPUs), ~2.1GHz[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]           Memory: 32768MB RAM[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Available OS Memory: 32758MB RAM[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]        Page File: 3817MB used, 61696MB available[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      Windows Dir: C:\Windows[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  [COLOR=red]DirectX Version: DirectX 11[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DX Setup Parameters: Not found[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] User DPI Setting: Using System DPI[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode[/FONT]

 
I mentioned safemode b/c no video card shows up in dxdiag - (no audio either) -



Code:


[FONT=lucida console]---------------[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Display Devices[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]---------------[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]        Card name: RDPDD Chained DD[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     Manufacturer: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]        Chip type: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]         DAC type: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]       Device Key: Enum\[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Display Memory: n/a[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Dedicated Memory: n/a[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    Shared Memory: n/a[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     Current Mode: 1512 x 936 (16 bit) (60Hz)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      Driver Name: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Driver File Version:  ()[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Driver Version: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      DDI Version: unknown[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     Driver Model: unknown[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Driver Attributes: Final Retail[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Driver Date/Size: , 0 bytes[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      WHQL Logo'd: n/a[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-DA27-B13DAEC2CB35}[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]        Vendor ID: 0x0000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]        Device ID: 0x0000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]        SubSys ID: 0x00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      Revision ID: 0x0000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Driver Strong Name: Unknown[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Rank Of Driver: Unknown[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      Video Accel: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    Deinterlace Caps: n/a[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     D3D9 Overlay: n/a[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]          DXVA-HD: n/a[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     DDraw Status: Not Available[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]       D3D Status: Not Available[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]       AGP Status: Not Available[/FONT]

 
My system's Dxdiag says DX11, but I don't think my NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT is DX11 compliant.

The DirectX Kernel caught my eye in the dumps -


Code:


[font=lucida console]dxg.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)[/font]

It has a Windows 7 SP0 timestamp, but I usually see *dxg.sys* in XP dumps; not in Vista or Windows 7.

In Vista & Windows 7, I always see - *dxgkrnl.sys*

As John (usasma) said. . . we don't get many Server BSODs here, so the DX Kernel may be "normal"; not sure. However, Server 2008 R2 = build 7601 = Windows 7 SP1.

Regards. . .

John

`


----------



## VirGnarus

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Keep Driver Verifier running until the investigation is over or until absolutely necessary. Understand it is designed to cause crashes (to produce specialized crashdumps) so the server may crash more frequently than previously. Be aware of this when you have it enabled on a production server like this one.

Can you give a general synopsis on the actual activity for your server? What applications does it host? Services? Primary function? High memory/cpu/disk load? This will give us a good idea on what we're working with so we can figure what activity is most likely to produce the crashes. I'd assume from a couple of the crashes that this is a TS server, but I'd prefer not to assume on anything.

With DV active, we'll wait for another crash. Hopefully it'll give more info from DV. You can verify DV is on by going into DV and selecting the "Display existing settings". If it comes up blank, DV is not on.


----------



## inginheiiro

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*



jcgriff2 said:


> When you ran the jcgriff2 BSOD app, did you run it from safemode? NO
> 
> No video or audio information showed up in DirectX Diagnostics.
> Yep, you are correct, the server does not have a sound device, but it has a video card!
> 
> Did a newer video card get installed in the system? NO
> 
> What monitor is connected to the system?
> LCD 19" regular monitor and Remote Desktop
> 
> There seems to be something odd about the video setup. Is it possible that DirectX 9c was installed on top of DirectX 11?
> I've only installed Windows 2008 r2 + DELL Drivers + Firmwares + Upgrades + Sql Server 2008 x64 + All Windows Updates for this system!
> 
> Dell OEM Specs for PowerEdge R515 - VIDEO -
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [FONT=Lucida Console]Matrox® G200eW with 8MB memory[/FONT]
> 
> http://i.dell.com/sites/content/shared-content/data-sheets/en/Documents/R515-SpecSheet.pdf
> 
> So -- Dell has done full hardware testing? YES , the server has some DELL Diagnostic tools that report all hardware issues. The tools also do Stress Test on memory, disks, cpu to catch any issues. NO problems found by the tools to the date. The System passed all tests!
> Did they replace the video card?
> NO
> 
> it looks like DX11 is installed -
> Only if it was from a Windows Update!!!
> 
> 
> As John (usasma) said. . . we don't get many Server BSODs here, so the DX Kernel may be "normal"; not sure. However, Server 2008 R2 = build 7601 = Windows 7 SP1.
> 
> All help is welcome
> 
> `


Regards
Paulo


----------



## inginheiiro

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*



VirGnarus said:


> Can you give a general synopsis on the actual activity for your server? What applications does it host? Services? Primary function? High memory/cpu/disk load? This will give us a good idea on what we're working with so we can figure what activity is most likely to produce the crashes. I'd assume from a couple of the crashes that this is a TS server, but I'd prefer not to assume on anything.
> 
> At the present, noting fancy, just :
> 
> The server only hosts Sql Server 2008 (SP3).
> Some personal Databases
> Umbraco Database
> TFS Databases.
> 
> 15 minutes interval DPM 2007 backups for all databases!
> 
> basically the server supports other servers (web servers)  with SQL
> 
> With DV active, we'll wait for another crash. Hopefully it'll give more info from DV. You can verify DV is on by going into DV and selecting the "Display existing settings". If it comes up blank, DV is not on.
> 
> See the attatchement please


Thanks for the "input"

Regards
Paulo


----------



## VirGnarus

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

That's good for now. Only problem is that this most likely is a driver that has not been loaded at the time you enabled settings for DV, which means it would not have been present in the list at the time. If that's the case, DV may end up not catching the culprit. Your other option is to set it to review all non-MS drivers as opposed to selecting the drivers, but that may end up being a great performance hit on the server. It is worth a check, however.

I cannot view the kernel dump from where I am at this time, but I'll have to take a gander at it later.


----------



## inginheiiro

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*



VirGnarus said:


> ... Your other option is to set it to review all non-MS drivers as opposed to selecting the drivers, but that may end up being a great performance hit on the server. It is worth a check, however.
> 
> I cannot view the kernel dump from where I am at this time, but I'll have to take a gander at it later.


Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Hi Paulo . . .

Thanks for the follow-up.

Let's see what Driver Verifier does.

Regards. . .

John

*EDIT:* For info, those on-board Dell diags are not full proof & in no way can place the blame for these BSODs squarely on the OS. Memtest86+ _may_ need to be run if Driver Verifier comes up empty. Memtest86+ will need to be run one stick at a time, alternating slots - so access to the physical mackine is necessary.


----------



## VirGnarus

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Only problem with that is that running Memtest on 32GB of RAM will take forever regardless how many logical cores he has available. 

As I assume given that you have 32 GB of RAM that we're looking at unregistered RAM, it shouldn't be THAT expensive to replace them all compared to what expensive it would be to have downtime on that server. However another we might come across is that it may not be RAM but motherboard or PSU. There's patterns that would display this would be the case, but only shows up through Memtest.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

The G200eW is a embedded chip on the motherboard, it's old first out about 1998 but stable and does what it needs to do on a server. The Dx level will be immaterial as it probably only supports Dx7 or 8 at the most, but I doubt your running any apps requiring DX video on the server.


----------



## inginheiiro

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Hi there

I've got another BSOD (10 minutes ago)
The server was doing a Replica Consisteny Check By the Data Protection Manager 2007 client.

MEMORY.DPM file on 4shared service

MEMORY.zip - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


Regards
paulo


----------



## usasma

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Please verify that Driver Verifier is running - and let us know what drivers it's set to verify..
This isn't a Driver Verifier memory dump and it still blames the kernel.

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 


Code:


[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\MEMORY.DMP]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Oct  7 04:10:50.232 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 16:15:24.385
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDeferredReadyThread+1c2 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  msmdsrv.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!KiDeferredReadyThread+1c2
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00000048 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`016cce82
BiosVersion = 1.2.5
BiosReleaseDate = 03/16/2011
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]


----------



## inginheiiro

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Hello.

yes it was running when the BSOD occurred...

i've turn it off after the crash and verified that "he" was running...


----------



## usasma

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Did you use the settings that I suggested in a previous post, or did you use other settings for Driver Verifier?


----------



## inginheiiro

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

The settings you sugested!
Selected all drivers (not Windows )


edit: i' ve turn verifier on again with "Verify all drivers" ...


----------



## usasma

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

If you selected all non-Microsoft drivers for verification
And your BSOD occurred while Driver Verifier was running
Then it's most likely that the 3rd party (non-Microsoft) drivers are NOT the problem.

As such, that leaves 3 other possibilities:
- incompatible programs (not likely, but possible) to include malware
- hardware problems (IMO most likely)
- Windows issues (less likely because of Windows System File Checker protection).

I would still suggest the hardware diagnostics from above. If the memory test takes too long, start it up before you go home for the night/weekend and then check it in the morning to see what you have (if there are any errors).

NOTE: We arbitrarily name drivers as 3rd party if they're non-Microsoft. This is not quite true (and I don't know if it affects this case). 3rd party drivers are actually non-OS drivers - so drivers like the Microsoft Virtual Machine drivers, Microsoft Security Essentials drivers, and the Microsoft keyboard/mouse drivers are actually 3rd party drivers.

Also, there's at least one OS driver that's non-Microsoft. It's secdrv.sys and it is identified as a Macromedia file. This is (IMO) different from the other non-Microsoft drivers that Windows will install to make drivers work (but that's a whole 'nother discussion altogether).

The distinction here is that (we assume) a fresh installation of Windows that only has Microsoft drivers (and all Windows Updates) is the most stable installation that one is likely to get. Each additional driver that's added, even if it's passed WHQL certification, is less likely to be stable in the fresh Windows installation. The non-Microsoft drivers installed in the beginning are (IMO) considered to be OS drivers - but that makes things just too darned complicated for anyone to follow, so I just treat them as 3rd party non-OS drivers.

So, if Driver Verifier doesn't trip up those drivers, then it's not likely that anything that you added to Windows was the problem. So the problem, therefore, must be either hardware or Windows


----------



## inginheiiro

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Thank you "usasma" .

The server is running with verifier (all drivers ON).

I've uploaded to here the FULL DELL DIAGNOSTIC to this post in case if anyone is willing to take a quick look :normal:


I'll wait till monday to see if the server gives more information.

Next Steps after Monday:

Run MemTest86


Tank you all.

Regards
Paulo


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Just curious... why DPM 2007 and not 2010 - http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff399554.aspx

What USB devices are attached?


----------



## inginheiiro

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*



jcgriff2 said:


> Just curious... why DPM 2007 and not 2010 - DPM 2010 System Requirements
> 
> What USB devices are attached?


because the university bought the 2007 license previous to Microsoft launch the 2010 version.

USB:
just mouse and usb device.

regards 
Paulo


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*



inginheiiro said:


> USB:
> just mouse and usb device.


Hi Paulo . . . 

The mouse - I know what that is. 

What is the "usb device"?

Regards. . .

John

`


----------



## inginheiiro

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi Paulo . . .
> 
> The mouse - I know what that is.
> 
> What is the "usb device"?
> 
> Regards. . .
> 
> John
> 
> `


sorry john... long night . Mouse and Keyboard are the only USB devices attached!


regards
Paulo


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Connected to the server itself, right...?

I noticed in some of the dumps that USBSTOR.sys was unloaded from RAM dozen(s) of times - never have seen that before unless there is a USB device problem or app going nuts.

Someone very familiar with Servers and your particular system reviewed this thread last night and said "hardware" = the cause... Unknown which, though. Video was mentioned as a possibility.


----------



## inginheiiro

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

hum ...

i will change the usb devices to see if something changes.

as for the video card... altought the hardware is cover by warranty, i can only replace it if DELL agrees it's defective... not an easy task if they continue to "say" that the hardware is ok!

thanks John

regards
Paulo


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

It does not have a video card, the video is integrated into the motherboard.


----------



## inginheiiro

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

yep i know.

change implies changing the motherboard.

Regards
Paulo


----------



## usasma

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

I've dealt with them about diagnostic disagreements in the past. You have to give them a recognized test that says "fail" - otherwise they insist that their diagnostics are correct.


----------



## inginheiiro

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Hi there

a fresh Memory dump with verifier in (All drivers windows and non windows)

link

regards
paulo


----------



## usasma

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Still not a Verifier Enabled Memory Dump (but it still blames the kernel) - that says (to me) that it's most likely hardware (although, as discussed before, compatibility and malware issues are possible). 

*BUT*, I'd like to have one of the posters who's more familiar with full memory dumps have a look at this (the STOP 0x3B is due to memory access - and the stack shows what could be a user level address followed by an entry that suggests interaction with a System Service.

Run the other hardware tests, they don't take as long as MemTest.
Some people use Prime95 in place of a memory test, but I'm still not sold on that idea. But running Prime95 can let us know if there are errors being generated.
Try the other video stress tests to see if they'll work with the old video chip.

The more tests you run, the more likely you are to get evidence of a hardware problem (if one actually does exist).

Here's the latest memory dump:


Code:


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (12 procs) Free x64
Product: Server, suite: Enterprise TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`01660000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`018a5670
Debug session time: Mon Oct 10 07:32:20.986 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 2 days 21:02:25.143
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
.................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff800017911e6, fffff8800a0b2070, 0}

Page 41ce3e not present in the dump file. Type ".hh dbgerr004" for details
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSelectCandidateProcessor+36 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff800017911e6, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800a0b2070, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------

Page 41ce3e not present in the dump file. Type ".hh dbgerr004" for details

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KiSelectCandidateProcessor+36
fffff800`017911e6 498b4740        mov     rax,qword ptr [r15+40h]

CONTEXT:  fffff8800a0b2070 -- (.cxr 0xfffff8800a0b2070)
.cxr 0xfffff8800a0b2070
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=fffff80001852e80 rcx=fffff80001852e80
rdx=fffff88002386180 rsi=fffff80001852e80 rdi=fffffa801e8401b0
rip=fffff800017911e6 rsp=fffff8800a0b2a50 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffffa801e8401b0  r9=000000000000000b r10=fffff80001660000
r11=00000000001f0003 r12=fffff80001852e80 r13=fffff88002386180
r14=0000000000000000 r15=ec76002297f2153b
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010286
nt!KiSelectCandidateProcessor+0x36:
fffff800`017911e6 498b4740        mov     rax,qword ptr [r15+40h] ds:002b:ec760022`97f2157b=????????????????
.cxr
Resetting default scope

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  perfmon.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80001737144 to fffff800017911e6

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0a0b2a50 fffff800`01737144 : fffff800`01852e00 fffffa80`1e840000 fffff880`00000006 00000000`00000fc0 : nt!KiSelectCandidateProcessor+0x36
fffff880`0a0b2ad0 fffff800`016e0d30 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0xc738
fffff880`0a0b2b50 fffff800`019c5b50 : fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`19a86f00 fffffa80`1e8402b8 : nt!KeSetEvent+0x190
fffff880`0a0b2bc0 fffff800`016dbed3 : fffffa80`20900b60 fffff880`0a0b2ca0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`1e54bfe0 : nt!NtSetEvent+0x90
fffff880`0a0b2c20 00000000`772213fa : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`050efcb8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x772213fa


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiSelectCandidateProcessor+36
fffff800`017911e6 498b4740        mov     rax,qword ptr [r15+40h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiSelectCandidateProcessor+36

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4e02aaa3

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff8800a0b2070 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_VRF_nt!KiSelectCandidateProcessor+36

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_VRF_nt!KiSelectCandidateProcessor+36

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff8800a0b18b0 rbx=fffff80001827788 rcx=000000000000003b
rdx=00000000c0000005 rsi=fffff80001660000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff800016dcc40 rsp=fffff8800a0b17a8 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff800017911e6  r9=fffff8800a0b2070 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff8800a0b19a8 r12=fffff800016dbed3 r13=fffff800018e5e28
r14=fffff800016dbac0 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`016dcc40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`0a0b17b0=000000000000003b
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0a0b17a8 fffff800`016dc1e9 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`017911e6 fffff880`0a0b2070 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0a0b17b0 fffff800`016dbb3c : fffff880`0a0b2818 fffff880`0a0b2070 00000000`00000000 fffff800`017089f0 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0a0b18f0 fffff800`017084fd : fffff800`018fa294 00000000`00000000 fffff800`01660000 fffff880`0a0b2818 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`0a0b1930 fffff800`017072d5 : fffff800`01827788 fffff880`0a0b19a8 fffff880`0a0b2818 fffff800`01660000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`0a0b1960 fffff800`01718361 : fffff880`0a0b2818 fffff880`0a0b2070 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`1e8401b0 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff880`0a0b2040 fffff800`016dc2c2 : fffff880`0a0b2818 fffff800`01852e80 fffff880`0a0b28c0 fffff800`01852e80 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`0a0b26e0 fffff800`016dabca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`000001f1 00000000`000001f0 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`0a0b28c0 fffff800`017911e6 : fffff880`0a0b2c38 00000000`00000250 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`19a86f30 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0a0b28c0)
fffff880`0a0b2a50 fffff800`01737144 : fffff800`01852e00 fffffa80`1e840000 fffff880`00000006 00000000`00000fc0 : nt!KiSelectCandidateProcessor+0x36
fffff880`0a0b2ad0 fffff800`016e0d30 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0xc738
fffff880`0a0b2b50 fffff800`019c5b50 : fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`19a86f00 fffffa80`1e8402b8 : nt!KeSetEvent+0x190
fffff880`0a0b2bc0 fffff800`016dbed3 : fffffa80`20900b60 fffff880`0a0b2ca0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`1e54bfe0 : nt!NtSetEvent+0x90
fffff880`0a0b2c20 00000000`772213fa : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0a0b2c20)
00000000`050efcb8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x772213fa
start             end                 module name
fffff800`01535000 fffff800`0153f000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`01617000 fffff800`01660000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`01660000 fffff800`01c49000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00ccf000 fffff880`00cdc000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00cdc000 fffff880`00cf0000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cf0000 fffff880`00d4e000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d69000 fffff880`00dc5000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e60000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`00e8b000 fffff880`00f7e000   NDIS     NDIS.SYS     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`00f7e000 fffff880`00fdc000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01033000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`01033000 fffff880`01040000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01040000 fffff880`01055000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`01055000 fffff880`0106a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`0106a000 fffff880`01071000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01071000 fffff880`01081000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01081000 fffff880`0109c000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`0109c000 fffff880`010b0000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`010c1000 fffff880`01165000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`01165000 fffff880`01174000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01174000 fffff880`011cb000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`011cb000 fffff880`011d4000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011d4000 fffff880`011de000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120b000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`0120b000 fffff880`01231000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`01231000 fffff880`0124e000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01255000 fffff880`012dd000   bxvbda   bxvbda.sys   Thu Jan 06 13:55:14 2011 (4D261012)
fffff880`012dd000 fffff880`012f7000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`012f7000 fffff880`01333000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`01333000 fffff880`01347000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`01347000 fffff880`01350000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01350000 fffff880`0137a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`0137a000 fffff880`01386000   megasas  megasas.sys  Mon May 18 21:09:46 2009 (4A1206DA)
fffff880`01386000 fffff880`013e9000   storport storport.sys Thu Mar 10 23:30:23 2011 (4D79A55F)
fffff880`013e9000 fffff880`013f9000   percsas2 percsas2.sys Mon Aug 09 14:21:24 2010 (4C604724)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140f000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01419000 fffff880`01465000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01465000 fffff880`014d7000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`014d7000 fffff880`01502000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`01502000 fffff880`01524000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01524000 fffff880`015ad000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`015ad000 fffff880`015f2000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01604000 fffff880`017a7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`017a7000 fffff880`017c2000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`017c2000 fffff880`017d3000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`017d3000 fffff880`017dd000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`017dd000 fffff880`017ee000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`017ee000 fffff880`017f7000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01809000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01809000 fffff880`01812000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01812000 fffff880`0181d000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0181d000 fffff880`0182a000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`0182b000 fffff880`01a2f000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`01a2f000 fffff880`01a79000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01a79000 fffff880`01a89000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`01a89000 fffff880`01ad5000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01ad5000 fffff880`01add000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01add000 fffff880`01aef000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01aef000 fffff880`01af8000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01af8000 fffff880`01b0d000   dpmfltr  dpmfltr.sys  Mon Dec 08 16:04:46 2008 (493D8BEE)
fffff880`01b0d000 fffff880`01b23000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01b23000 fffff880`01b53000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01b7b000 fffff880`01ba5000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`01ba5000 fffff880`01bae000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01bae000 fffff880`01bbc000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01bbc000 fffff880`01be1000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01be1000 fffff880`01bf1000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01bf1000 fffff880`01bfa000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c18000   IPMIDrv  IPMIDrv.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:04:53 2010 (4CE79D45)
fffff880`03c18000 fffff880`03c27000   tpm      tpm.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:48 2009 (4A5BC18C)
fffff880`03c27000 fffff880`03c54000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`03c5e000 fffff880`03caf000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`03caf000 fffff880`03cbb000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03cbb000 fffff880`03cc6000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03cc6000 fffff880`03cd5000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03cd5000 fffff880`03cf3000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03cf3000 fffff880`03d04000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03d04000 fffff880`03d2a000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`03d2a000 fffff880`03d3f000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03d3f000 fffff880`03d49000   errdev   errdev.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:04 2009 (4A5BC3B8)
fffff880`03d49000 fffff880`03d53000   acpipmi  acpipmi.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:30:42 2010 (4CE79542)
fffff880`03d53000 fffff880`03d6e000   bxnd60a  bxnd60a.sys  Fri Feb 04 19:58:43 2011 (4D4CA0C3)
fffff880`03d6e000 fffff880`03d79000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`03d79000 fffff880`03dcf000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`03dcf000 fffff880`03de0000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`03de0000 fffff880`03dec000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04005000 fffff880`04047000   g200ewm  g200ewm.sys  Mon Jul 27 23:01:02 2009 (4A6E69EE)
fffff880`04047000 fffff880`04057000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04057000 fffff880`0406d000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0406d000 fffff880`04091000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04091000 fffff880`0409d000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0409d000 fffff880`040cc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`040cc000 fffff880`040e7000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`040e7000 fffff880`04108000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04108000 fffff880`04122000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04122000 fffff880`0412d000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`0412d000 fffff880`0413c000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0413c000 fffff880`0414b000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0414b000 fffff880`0414c480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0414d000 fffff880`04190000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`04190000 fffff880`0419c000   dcdbas64 dcdbas64.sys Thu Jun 11 13:44:04 2009 (4A314264)
fffff880`0419c000 fffff880`041ae000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`041ae000 fffff880`041cc000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`041cc000 fffff880`041e4000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`06055000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:11 2010 (4CE79433)
fffff880`06055000 fffff880`06063000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06063000 fffff880`0606d000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Fri Apr 22 16:04:32 2011 (4DB1DF50)
fffff880`0606d000 fffff880`0607d000   dump_percsas2 dump_percsas2.sys Mon Aug 09 14:21:24 2010 (4C604724)
fffff880`0607d000 fffff880`0608b000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0608b000 fffff880`060ae000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`060ae000 fffff880`060c7000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Jan 08 21:41:38 2011 (4D292062)
fffff880`060c7000 fffff880`060dc000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`060f0000 fffff880`0614a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0614a000 fffff880`0615f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`0615f000 fffff880`0616b000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0616b000 fffff880`06188000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`06188000 fffff880`06189f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0618a000 fffff880`06198000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06198000 fffff880`061b1000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`061b1000 fffff880`061b9080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`061ba000 fffff880`061c8000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`061c8000 fffff880`061d5000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`061d5000 fffff880`061ed000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`07a10000 fffff880`07a5e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`07a5e000 fffff880`07a82000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`07a82000 fffff880`07b4b000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`07b4b000 fffff880`07b7f000   mqac     mqac.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:26:13 2009 (4A5BD0A5)
fffff880`08400000 fffff880`08439000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Nov 20 06:04:37 2010 (4CE7AB45)
fffff880`08471000 fffff880`08485000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`084aa000 fffff880`084b5000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`084ea000 fffff880`08582000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`08582000 fffff880`085b0000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Nov 20 06:06:41 2010 (4CE7ABC1)
fffff880`085b0000 fffff880`085bb000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`085bb000 fffff880`085ca000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Nov 20 06:04:09 2010 (4CE7AB29)
fffff880`085ca000 fffff880`08600000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`08800000 fffff880`08869000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`088b6000 fffff880`0895c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0895c000 fffff880`08967000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`08967000 fffff880`08998000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`08998000 fffff880`089aa000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`00323000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Jun 10 23:06:57 2011 (4DF2DBD1)
fffff960`004d0000 fffff960`004ee000   dxg      dxg.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff960`00660000 fffff960`0066a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`008c0000 fffff960`008f6000   G200eWd  G200eWd.dll  Mon Jul 27 23:01:02 2009 (4A6E69EE)
fffff960`00ad0000 fffff960`00b18000   RDPDD    RDPDD.dll    Sat Nov 20 06:05:00 2010 (4CE7AB5C)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`084d0000 fffff880`084e4000   fileinfo.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00014000
fffff880`08465000 fffff880`08471000   GPU-Z.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0845d000 fffff880`08465000   cpuz_x64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
fffff880`08451000 fffff880`0845d000   GPU-Z.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`08445000 fffff880`08451000   GPU-Z.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`08439000 fffff880`08445000   GPU-Z.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`08439000 fffff880`084aa000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`084b5000 fffff880`084d0000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
fffff880`084b5000 fffff880`084d0000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
fffff880`084b5000 fffff880`084d0000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
fffff880`08439000 fffff880`084aa000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`084b5000 fffff880`084d0000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
fffff880`084b5000 fffff880`084d0000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
fffff880`01b53000 fffff880`01b61000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01b61000 fffff880`01b6b000   dump_storport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
fffff880`01b6b000 fffff880`01b7b000   dump_percsas2.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00010000
fffff880`00d4e000 fffff880`00d69000   sacdrv.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`01174000 fffff880`011cb000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`03d49000 fffff880`03d53000   acpipmi  acpipmi.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:30:42 2010 (4CE79542)
fffff880`01524000 fffff880`015ad000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`04057000 fffff880`0406d000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03d2a000 fffff880`03d3f000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120b000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`084aa000 fffff880`084b5000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`01347000 fffff880`01350000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01350000 fffff880`0137a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`03cf3000 fffff880`03d04000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`041ae000 fffff880`041cc000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`03d53000 fffff880`03d6e000   bxnd60a  bxnd60a.sys  Fri Feb 04 19:58:43 2011 (4D4CA0C3)
fffff880`01255000 fffff880`012dd000   bxvbda   bxvbda.sys   Thu Jan 06 13:55:14 2011 (4D261012)
fffff880`01b7b000 fffff880`01ba5000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01b23000 fffff880`01b53000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00cf0000 fffff880`00d4e000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01465000 fffff880`014d7000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`04047000 fffff880`04057000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`06055000 fffff880`06063000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04190000 fffff880`0419c000   dcdbas64 dcdbas64.sys Thu Jun 11 13:44:04 2009 (4A314264)
fffff880`03cd5000 fffff880`03cf3000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03cc6000 fffff880`03cd5000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01b0d000 fffff880`01b23000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01af8000 fffff880`01b0d000   dpmfltr  dpmfltr.sys  Mon Dec 08 16:04:46 2008 (493D8BEE)
fffff880`06063000 fffff880`0606d000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Fri Apr 22 16:04:32 2011 (4DB1DF50)
fffff880`0606d000 fffff880`0607d000   dump_percsas2 dump_percsas2.sys Mon Aug 09 14:21:24 2010 (4C604724)
fffff880`0615f000 fffff880`0616b000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff960`004d0000 fffff960`004ee000   dxg      dxg.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03d3f000 fffff880`03d49000   errdev   errdev.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:04 2009 (4A5BC3B8)
fffff880`085ca000 fffff880`08600000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`08471000 fffff880`08485000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01419000 fffff880`01465000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`017d3000 fffff880`017dd000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01a2f000 fffff880`01a79000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff960`008c0000 fffff960`008f6000   G200eWd  G200eWd.dll  Mon Jul 27 23:01:02 2009 (4A6E69EE)
fffff880`04005000 fffff880`04047000   g200ewm  g200ewm.sys  Mon Jul 27 23:01:02 2009 (4A6E69EE)
fffff800`01617000 fffff800`01660000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`06198000 fffff880`061b1000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`061b1000 fffff880`061b9080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0618a000 fffff880`06198000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`07a82000 fffff880`07b4b000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01aef000 fffff880`01af8000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c18000   IPMIDrv  IPMIDrv.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:04:53 2010 (4CE79D45)
fffff880`0412d000 fffff880`0413c000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`061ba000 fffff880`061c8000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`01535000 fffff800`0153f000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`0414d000 fffff880`04190000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`017a7000 fffff880`017c2000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`014d7000 fffff880`01502000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`060c7000 fffff880`060dc000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0608b000 fffff880`060ae000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00ccf000 fffff880`00cdc000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`0137a000 fffff880`01386000   megasas  megasas.sys  Mon May 18 21:09:46 2009 (4A1206DA)
fffff880`0607d000 fffff880`0608b000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0413c000 fffff880`0414b000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`061c8000 fffff880`061d5000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`012dd000 fffff880`012f7000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`060ae000 fffff880`060c7000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Jan 08 21:41:38 2011 (4D292062)
fffff880`041cc000 fffff880`041e4000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07b4b000 fffff880`07b7f000   mqac     mqac.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:26:13 2009 (4A5BD0A5)
fffff880`03c27000 fffff880`03c54000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`07a10000 fffff880`07a5e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`07a5e000 fffff880`07a82000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`01812000 fffff880`0181d000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`011d4000 fffff880`011de000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f7e000 fffff880`00fdc000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`03cbb000 fffff880`03cc6000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01add000 fffff880`01aef000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`00e8b000 fffff880`00f7e000   NDIS     NDIS.SYS     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`04091000 fffff880`0409d000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0409d000 fffff880`040cc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0614a000 fffff880`0615f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140f000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`015ad000 fffff880`015f2000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e60000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`017dd000 fffff880`017ee000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03caf000 fffff880`03cbb000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`01660000 fffff800`01c49000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01604000 fffff880`017a7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01ba5000 fffff880`01bae000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0120b000 fffff880`01231000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`01040000 fffff880`01055000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01033000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`0106a000 fffff880`01071000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01071000 fffff880`01081000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`017c2000 fffff880`017d3000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`088b6000 fffff880`0895c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`013e9000 fffff880`013f9000   percsas2 percsas2.sys Mon Aug 09 14:21:24 2010 (4C604724)
fffff880`00cdc000 fffff880`00cf0000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0406d000 fffff880`04091000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`040cc000 fffff880`040e7000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`040e7000 fffff880`04108000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04108000 fffff880`04122000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03c5e000 fffff880`03caf000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`04122000 fffff880`0412d000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01bf1000 fffff880`01bfa000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00ad0000 fffff960`00b18000   RDPDD    RDPDD.dll    Sat Nov 20 06:05:00 2010 (4CE7AB5C)
fffff880`08582000 fffff880`085b0000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Nov 20 06:06:41 2010 (4CE7ABC1)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01809000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01809000 fffff880`01812000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`08400000 fffff880`08439000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Nov 20 06:04:37 2010 (4CE7AB45)
fffff880`061d5000 fffff880`061ed000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0895c000 fffff880`08967000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`03de0000 fffff880`03dec000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`01231000 fffff880`0124e000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01ad5000 fffff880`01add000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`084ea000 fffff880`08582000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`08800000 fffff880`08869000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`08967000 fffff880`08998000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`01386000 fffff880`013e9000   storport storport.sys Thu Mar 10 23:30:23 2011 (4D79A55F)
fffff880`0414b000 fffff880`0414c480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0182b000 fffff880`01a2f000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`08998000 fffff880`089aa000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`0181d000 fffff880`0182a000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`085b0000 fffff880`085bb000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`01502000 fffff880`01524000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`0109c000 fffff880`010b0000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`03c18000 fffff880`03c27000   tpm      tpm.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:48 2009 (4A5BC18C)
fffff960`00660000 fffff960`0066a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`085bb000 fffff880`085ca000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Nov 20 06:04:09 2010 (4CE7AB29)
fffff880`03d04000 fffff880`03d2a000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`06055000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:11 2010 (4CE79433)
fffff880`0419c000 fffff880`041ae000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`0616b000 fffff880`06188000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`06188000 fffff880`06189f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`03dcf000 fffff880`03de0000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`060f0000 fffff880`0614a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`03d6e000 fffff880`03d79000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`03d79000 fffff880`03dcf000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`01033000 fffff880`01040000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01bae000 fffff880`01bbc000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01bbc000 fffff880`01be1000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`012f7000 fffff880`01333000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`01a79000 fffff880`01a89000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`01055000 fffff880`0106a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00d69000 fffff880`00dc5000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01a89000 fffff880`01ad5000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01081000 fffff880`0109c000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01be1000 fffff880`01bf1000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`010c1000 fffff880`01165000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`01165000 fffff880`01174000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`017ee000 fffff880`017f7000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`00323000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Jun 10 23:06:57 2011 (4DF2DBD1)
fffff880`01333000 fffff880`01347000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`011cb000 fffff880`011d4000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`084d0000 fffff880`084e4000   fileinfo.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00014000
fffff880`08465000 fffff880`08471000   GPU-Z.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0845d000 fffff880`08465000   cpuz_x64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
fffff880`08451000 fffff880`0845d000   GPU-Z.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`08445000 fffff880`08451000   GPU-Z.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`08439000 fffff880`08445000   GPU-Z.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`08439000 fffff880`084aa000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`084b5000 fffff880`084d0000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
fffff880`084b5000 fffff880`084d0000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
fffff880`084b5000 fffff880`084d0000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
fffff880`08439000 fffff880`084aa000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`084b5000 fffff880`084d0000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
fffff880`084b5000 fffff880`084d0000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
fffff880`01b53000 fffff880`01b61000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01b61000 fffff880`01b6b000   dump_storport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
fffff880`01b6b000 fffff880`01b7b000   dump_percsas2.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00010000
fffff880`00d4e000 fffff880`00d69000   sacdrv.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`017911e6 fffff880`0a0b2070 00000000`00000000
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 2100
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ AMD64 Family 16 Model 8 Stepping 1
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 4170 HE
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ AuthenticAMD
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.6, DMIVersion 38, Size=3505]
BiosMajorRelease = 1
BiosMinorRelease = 2
BiosVendor = Dell Inc.
BiosVersion = 1.2.5
BiosReleaseDate = 03/16/2011
SystemManufacturer = Dell Inc.
SystemProductName = PowerEdge R515
BaseBoardManufacturer = Dell Inc.
BaseBoardProduct = 03X0MN
BaseBoardVersion = A01
sysinfo: unknown error 80004005


----------



## inginheiiro

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

i'll run the memory tests!

the video tests wont run on this video card!

thanks

Regards
Paulo


----------



## inginheiiro

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

I there

I want to Thank all of you for the help provided in this case.

The machine still as issues (reboot and BSOD) but now, DELL is working on a solution to the problem.

They (DELL) finally agree that it's a Hardware Problem.

Problaly a C1E Processor issue! (they say...)

Regards
Paulo


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Let us know what they decide.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Thanks for posting the status... glad to hear Dell is now working on the problem.

Please do let us know the outcome.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## inginheiiro

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Hi 

One week without rebooting, that is a record.
I beleive the issue is fixed.

actions taken by DELL to fix the issue.


"Looks like that the issue is only happening during a windows Hibernate command. To move on I suggest:

Install the latest storport driver 6.1.7601.21686, see _http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2468345_"

And​BIOS disable C1E Processor setting.

Thank you all!

Regards
Paulo


----------



## VirGnarus

*Re: Windows 2008 r2 x64*

Awesome. I will consider this for future reference. Marked as solved.


----------

